# Sticky  stanchion or milking stand insctuctions



## xymenah

Here is the size you can make it shorter not as wide or what ever you want with it because its pretty large even for full sized goats. However I love it this way.

It is 3ft 6in long, 1 ft 10 inches tall at the standing surface and two feet wide. I have put 500lbs on it and it didn't even creak. I'm going to give everything letters so its easier. You can letter the boards too. Kind of like the stuff you get in the store.

What you will need.

4x4 wood post (instead of 2x4 which can wiggle)

(A)Two 1 ft 8 inch
(B)Two 3ft

2x6 boards (you can also use 2x4s or even 2in plywood for some of it)

(C)Four 3ft 6in
(D)Four 3ft
(E)Eight 1ft 8in 
(F)Two 1ft 1in

Other Supplies

I think we used 3in screws. I suggest you do not use nails can they wiggle out.
Power tools are a must. You need at least a hand saw and a power screw driver. Its optional but you can also drill holes for the screws to keep the wood from cracking.

First things first you need to make the frame. Take two C's and two E's and make a box using at least two screws on each joint. Then take another E and place it in the center of your box again using two screws on each end to place it there. It does not have to be perfectly center just eye it.

After that's done take two D's and and place them on top on the outer sides of the box. Screw the ends as well as the sides to the box. Then another two C's and place them on the top center of the box and screw them on the ends and to the center E. This step can also be accomplished with a sheet of plywood the same size as the box with holes cut for B but it will not last as long.










Next take the A's and B's and place them on the outer corners of the box and screw them there. The B's on the corners with holes for them. Be sure to make sure it stands level with A. Now place and E on the inner sides of the A's and B's and screw them both onto them and the main frame

Your main frame is now done so lets start with the headlock which is more complicated. There are several ways to do with. The hard way like the pictures or an easier way without cutting out the neck space.

Take two E's and screw them onto the B's on the side closer to the standing area like pictured on the first picture. Next either use two 3ft 2x4s for the neck or two D's and place them between the B's like pictured. How ever you do it make sure there is at least 3 1/2 inches even up to 4 since your goats have horns of space between them for the goats neck. Now fix either one to the E's you placed there earlier. With the other one you may or may not need to cut a corner off to make it swing open properly just test it and see what works best for you. Once you figure out how you want it proceed to close everything up. Take one F and place it at the bottom of the opening between the B's screw it into your stationary D with two screws then take one screw and use it on your opening D. Now take your last F and do the same as before but this time do NOT put on on your moving D. Last but not least screw another E on the top front of your B's then use a piece of scrap wood on the front(marked as X) to keep the feeder steady.































For closing the neck piece you can either use a hook latch like pictured or somehow place a chain onto it. Goats with horns learn how to open the hook latch type so if you have horned goats use the chain type.

















This is the way I have my feeder but but if your using a different setup you can modify it to fit your needs.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, great instructions. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid

Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## lewisfamilyfarm1

Nicely done. I had been thinking about building a stand like this.


----------



## stagger

Ok I got all the lumber on my way home from work this morning. After I get some sleep Im going to try to build it


----------



## nchen7

love! great instructions! thank you!!


----------



## stagger

Ok I just got finished and it turned out great. The only thing is I had to use 1x6 for the two f's so the feed pan would fit. Also I used 2x4 for everything except the for the deck I used 2x6. For the arm that closes I just drilled a hole and put a 6 inch bolt through it. I also used treated lumber so this thing should last forever


----------



## xymenah

That looks great stagger I'm glad you could find this useful. I actually did use 1 x 6's for my stand but they were not labeled as such for some reason. They have shrunk considerably too.


----------



## NubianFan

My friend said he would build this for me for nothing because he got free lumber. I said I would pay for materials. He said nope I have everything. I think I am going to buy some screws because he said that was the most expensive part. I don't even have a doe in milk yet though. LOL


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Those stands look great! We have one built from scratch, without plans, that looks a lot like that. We are going to have two people milking at a time next year though, so we are going to need a new one soon.  Thanks for taking the time to put this together, it might just come in handy.


----------



## jdeoliveira74

Stagger what is the distance from the deck top to the top to the bracket that holds the feeder??
Thanks
Jon


----------



## Jameskuhn23

Where can I find detailed drawing?



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Just google "goat milking stand". I think there's also a nice one laid out on fiasco farms website


----------



## Jdillio1988

Can you give a list of all of the wood I would need when I go into the lumber yard? I am by no means a builder and walking into a home depot or Lowes is overwhelming for me. Lol. Also, what do you think a rough cost would/should be?


----------



## CritterCarnival

Jdillio1988 said:


> Can you give a list of all of the wood I would need when I go into the lumber yard? I am by no means a builder and walking into a home depot or Lowes is overwhelming for me. Lol. Also, what do you think a rough cost would/should be?


http://fiascofarm.com/files/Milk_Stand_Plans.pdf

These plans have a list of what to buy and how to cut each piece of wood, as well as what screws, bolts, nuts and latches you need. Price will be determined by where you live.

Fiasco Farm is a wonderful resource for all things goat!! :grin:


----------



## xymenah

Jdillio1988 said:


> Can you give a list of all of the wood I would need when I go into the lumber yard? I am by no means a builder and walking into a home depot or Lowes is overwhelming for me. Lol. Also, what do you think a rough cost would/should be?


I'm sure you've already figured it out by now but I will post a list for others as well. Keep in mind that this is a round about number. If you cut the boards incorrectly then you will run out. This is the minimum.

At least 12ft of 4x4

At least 36 ft of 2x6 or 1x6

A box of screws and head lock hardware.

I can't remember the price as I built this stand six years ago and we used left over lumber from a job site. It's all pressure treated and is still standing strong even after being out in the weather for years. The reason it looks redish is because we had just sprayed it with a sealing stain for the first time after 4 years of use. I was starting to get splinters in my bottom lol.


----------



## Clarebear12345

Thank you for all the great information I will definitely use this when I make my milking stand.


----------



## rochelle

This would make it so much easier to trimming their hooves too huh? Cuz I have a heck of a time...


----------



## Jessica84

rochelle said:


> This would make it so much easier to trimming their hooves too huh? Cuz I have a heck of a time...


I say it depends on the person lol cause I just used a stand to trim the kids show goats feet and I had a heck of a time......ill take them standing on ground level any day!


----------



## rochelle

How you get them to hold still for you? I've had my BF hold them on his lap but with that you get instructed in doing what you already know what to do if you know what I mean, I get nervous anyways cuz I don't wanna go to short.....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I prefer to trim them in a stand. My buck grew out of my stand :sigh: so I had to trim him while he was tied to the fence. Must've taken a good thirty minutes :?


----------



## Idahogoats

I am going to try and build this. It is hard trimming my 4 goats hooves.


----------

